# Dave Grohl just picked up a vape out here in BC, Canada!



## Alex (12/9/15)

Dave Grohl (lead singer of foo fighters, drummer from nirvana) just picked up a vape out here in BC, Canada! 

submitted 2 hours ago by br4d24 

"Now our shop not only smells like delicious ejuice, but it also smells like teen spirit.

Apparently this is what happens on my day off, Dave Grohl comes in to buy am Egrip and and EMOW mega and hang out"







source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ve_grohl_lead_singer_of_foo_fighters_drummer/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (27/10/15)

AWESOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/15)

damn awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/15)

Nevemind Dave Grohl.... Hello nice Canadian vape lady

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## JacoV (27/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nevemind Dave Grohl.... Hello nice Canadian vape lady


Aren't all Canadians "nice" ?


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/15)

JacoV said:


> Aren't all Canadians "nice" ?



Don't know bout that


----------



## kev mac (28/10/15)

Alex said:


> Dave Grohl (lead singer of foo fighters, drummer from nirvana) just picked up a vape out here in BC, Canada!
> 
> submitted 2 hours ago by br4d24
> 
> ...


Always liked Dave


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> damn awesome!!


@Eequinox bad spelling?


----------



## Puff Daddy (28/10/15)

Its so cool he vapes


----------



## Mike Card (28/10/15)

@Cruzz_33 Flip this is awesome!


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

@Marzuq there's a common misconception, mostly amoung our northern non-english speaking brothers, that damn has 2 m's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> @Marzuq there's a common misconception, mostly amoung our northern non-english speaking brothers, that damn has 2 m's.



Hey?
'Dammit' is two M's. 'Damn' is one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey?
> 'Dammit' is two M's. 'Damn' is one.


Yeah, english is strange like that. 
Although Im guessing _dammit_ is slang based on _damn it_ and thats where the original mx2 error was made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> Yeah, english is strange like that.
> Although Im guessing _dammit_ is slang based on _damn it_ and thats where the original mx2 error was made.



Oh I see what you saying.


----------



## acorn (28/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> Yeah, english is strange like that.
> Although Im guessing _dammit_ is slang based on _damn it_ and thats where the original mx2 error was made.


 
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/dammit

*Origin*
Mid 19th century: alteration of _damn it_.

Now back to thread: 

http://www.nme.com/photos/the-silver-tongue-of-dave-grohl-35-best-quotes/329125

Dave Grohl: "I quit doing drugs when I was 20. I never got into heroin, never did pills. I did a lot of acid, smoked a lot of weed, had a lot of fun."

He chose well on vaping, the healthier alternative...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (28/10/15)

Hopefully with him and more big names in and joining the vape community, we will have better success over FDA regs! @Miketruant pretty wicked hey


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Eequinox bad spelling?


lol must be


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/10/15)

why those devices ?


----------



## Christos (29/10/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> why those devices ?


Maybe he is just bad at doing his research 
Or maybe he can't read


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nevemind Dave Grohl.... Hello nice Canadian vape lady



Second that. She is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Second that. She is fine.


I think she could have sold him anything and he would have been ... OK


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> I think she could have sold him anything and he would have been ... OK



She can probably sell me anything she wants, but not necessarily what I want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

